# BookMark Befehl



## thaKillerBEE (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
auf meiner neuen Seite wollte ich ein "Bookmark this Site" machen und kenne leider nicht den Befehl womit man eine Seite bookmarken bzw zu den Favoriten hinzufügen kann. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
         thaKillerBEE

http://www.thakillerbee.ru.tc


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. Januar 2003)

<a href="javascript:window.external.AddFavorite('http://www.seite.de','Beschreibung')">


----------



## Adam Wille (3. Januar 2003)

IE only...

Im Ernst, sowas gehört auf keine Seite, wenn ein User das so haben wöllte, würde er den Weg dorthin schon von alleine finden.

Geist


----------

